# craft fur



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

so hey, i hain't bought fly materials in about a decade (yeah i had way too much pre-kids) and have finally worked my way through it.

who makes the good craft fur? i'm talking about the short-to-mid-length quality stuff, not the long wispy garbage sold at ba*s*s pro, et al???

thanks.

a picture of mama for your troubles:


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Polar Fiber- on line everywhere.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

hobby lobby sells the short stuff but you limited on colors if you use the extra select ( http://www.jsflyfishing.com/hareline-extra-select-craft-fur) you can always pull the long fur out after you cut it and bring it down to the shorter size fur then just trim it on the bottom. the white river craft fur from BP is ****


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

FTU has a decent selection if you get into Houston. The I 10 or 45 S stores have the best selection. I use more Steve Farrar (SF) flash blend instead. It has more of a translucent look and doesn't take as much. Anything under the outer layer like ice chenille or dubbing around the shank will show through. Gives a nice effect.


----------



## eastmaty (Jan 9, 2013)

I have been using pseudo hair lately as I think it looks better in the water and to the fisherman. available at all the major shops online. Caddis fly shop has a large selection.
http://www.caddisflyshop.com/hapsha1.html


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

getcha some ep brush also. you can do a lot with just the 2


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I like the Hareline extra select as well. The craft store stuff is okay, but not very long.
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice ties Joe T.

EP brushes are so versatile.

Ish - dis whatchu want.... Arctic Fox Tail


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Outearly said:


> Polar Fiber- on line everywhere.


yaw i think that's the stuff i used to get.

thanks a bunch.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Joe. T. said:


> hobby lobby sells the short stuff but you limited on colors if you use the extra select ( http://www.jsflyfishing.com/hareline-extra-select-craft-fur) you can always pull the long fur out after you cut it and bring it down to the shorter size fur then just trim it on the bottom. the white river craft fur from BP is ****


haffa check out the hobby lobby stuff, if nothing more than to throw some good people some biz.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Fishsurfer said:


> FTU has a decent selection if you get into Houston. The I 10 or 45 S stores have the best selection. I use more Steve Farrar (SF) flash blend instead. It has more of a translucent look and doesn't take as much. Anything under the outer layer like ice chenille or dubbing around the shank will show through. Gives a nice effect.


thanks. i'll be passing through Armpit on my way to FL in a couple weeks... i might try to stop in there fer a look.

just in case, how's about you make me a ~dozen of them and send 'em over for my stamp of approval?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

eastmaty said:


> I have been using pseudo hair lately as I think it looks better in the water and to the fisherman. available at all the major shops online. Caddis fly shop has a large selection.
> http://www.caddisflyshop.com/hapsha1.html


e-maty!!! how you been knee-grow?

but yeah, not familiar with that stuff so it's likely best you tie up a dozen of your finest and send 'em over for testing.

thanks.

and we should go fishing again sometime, for old time sake...


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Joe. T. said:


> getcha some ep brush also. you can do a lot with just the 2


yup, already on it.

but just to prove to everyone that you know what yer talkin about, best send a dozen over for testing....

thanks.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

karstopo said:


> I like the Hareline extra select as well. The craft store stuff is okay, but not very long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ner heard that stuff.

one fish could be a fluke though...???

you prolly know the drill by now... a dozen... _(just for braggin' rights)_

thanks.

Sent from my cOmputer using a Keyboard


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Top_Dog said:


> Nice ties Joe T.
> 
> EP brushes are so versatile.
> 
> Ish - dis whatchu want.... Arctic Fox Tail


something about "artic fox" sounds expensive or illegal.

but if i have some success after having fished through the dozen you're gonna send me i might just have to invest in some.

thanks for the heads up. i'll let you know how testing on your craftsmanship goes.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

and somebody tell that knucklehead southpaw that his parents called and said they want to see their grandchildren again, and soon.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I found an endless supply of fur, in fact it's all over my house.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Real talk...fishsurfer, can i get a dime bag of the white maribou your dog is producing? I?m running low.


----------

